# Watercraft powered jet boat



## lucescoflathead (Dec 9, 2011)

Does any company manufacture a watercraft powered jon boat? I've read the threads posted by the members who've built their own and thought if I ever upgraded that's the type of boat i'd like to have.

How about an 18 ft. , center console with that super charged Seadoo engine? Not looking to buy at this time, just curious. Thanks Todd


----------



## PSG-1 (Dec 9, 2011)

The only company I'm aware of that makes a production model jet johnboat is Tracker, they use a 175 HP inboard jet.

I don't think there's a company that makes an 18 ft center console with a supercharged Sea Doo engine.

However, when we do "Season 3" of our "American Jetboat" series.....that's exactly what we're going to build, an 18 footer with the supercharged engine. Should be interesting.


----------



## lucescoflathead (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks I can't wait to see the results of your build.


----------



## RivrLivn (Dec 11, 2011)

There are lots a boat manufactures that use the Mercury Sportjet package.
Tracker hasn't offered the inboard jet model for several years now.

The 200 sportjet is the primary player in the 2 stroke inboard jet package market. (lots of aftermarket parts for the pump and knowledge from people that have been running them for years)

Here is a link from their site, just go to the Boat Brands tab to see a list of some of the builders that use them. There are even more that this as well.

https://www.mercurymarine.com/engines/jets/optimax-sport-jet/


----------



## lucescoflathead (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

https://www.riverpro-boats.com/

TOP of the line boats. Man I would love to own one.


----------



## Canoeman (Dec 12, 2011)

Someone pointed me at Firefish boats a couple of weeks ago.. they look bullet proof.. 3/8" hull with 1/2" UHMW..

https://firefish.ca/boats.php


couple of crazy vid's..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oW05AlW9Eaw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmwbj5xmAHo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnKWyfoitQU


----------



## montanaman (Dec 13, 2011)

ecotec super charged 300hp 1/2 " 6061 keel 1/2" uhmw this is bullet proof and rock proof
also here is a watercraft type engine in a boat we build it is a weber 143hp turbo


----------



## fatherfire89 (Dec 16, 2011)

you guys make some sweet boats. Lookin' for someone to test them in the bozeman area?


montanaman said:


> ecotec super charged 300hp 1/2 " 6061 keel 1/2" uhmw this is bullet proof and rock proof
> also here is a watercraft type engine in a boat we build it is a weber 143hp turbo


----------



## Lennyg3 (Dec 16, 2011)

montanaman said:


> ecotec super charged 300hp 1/2 " 6061 keel 1/2" uhmw this is bullet proof and rock proof
> also here is a watercraft type engine in a boat we build it is a weber 143hp turbo




About how much weight does the uhmw add to the weight of the boat?


----------



## montanaman (Dec 16, 2011)

the 1/2" thick UHMW we use is 2.6lbs per sq. ft. and on the boat in the pic it added 52 lbs,
some how i think a 15' boat with 300hp can handle that lol


----------



## Lennyg3 (Dec 16, 2011)

montanaman said:


> the 1/2" thick UHMW we use is 2.6lbs per sq. ft. and on the boat in the pic it added 52 lbs,
> some how i think a 15' boat with 300hp can handle that lol




LOL i'd say so. That thing must be a rocket!
Is it possible to add this to a boat, and is it something that has to be professionally done, or can someone that's mechanically inclined tackle it?


----------



## montanaman (Dec 17, 2011)

not sure i would try to add 1/2" uhmw to a stock G3 bottom. that G3 would not stand up to that many hole/bolts being installed.
the hull's that we put this uhmw on are built for this and if you look at the 1 pic you can see how we build a pocket in the keel for 
this 1/2" uhmw to fit into. i thick your boat hull would do better with the new K5 sprayed onto it after it is all prept


----------



## PSG-1 (Dec 17, 2011)

What's K-5?

I'm very interested in putting something on the bottom of my jetboat. I was going to have it sprayed with Line-X, but someone I know had this done, and it immediately peeled off the bottom of his boat.


----------



## montanaman (Dec 17, 2011)

yep those bed liner spray on kinds will always peel off the bottom as they are not made for that type of use for sure.
K5 is sprayed on like your bed liner stuff but the prep is alot more involved and the K5 is 100 times stronger then bed liner


----------



## Lennyg3 (Dec 17, 2011)

montanaman said:


> yep those bed liner spray on kinds will always peel off the bottom as they are not made for that type of use for sure.
> K5 is sprayed on like your bed liner stuff but the prep is alot more involved and the K5 is 100 times stronger then bed liner



Is the k5 a specialty item? What I mean is can I go to my local marina and have them prep the boat and spay it on, or do I need to find somewhere specific that does it? Also, is the k5 like Teflon? Is it just slippery, or will it help if I happen to kiss a rock? Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Canoeman (Dec 17, 2011)

Besides videos.. Most info i could find on K5 was here:

https://tinyurl.com/6vq2f2m

looks like it starts on page 54..

Gets into application a little bit.. no step by step..etc. Im also looking for an applicable reliable bottom coat..

PDF with a little bit more info..

https://www.boatdesign.net/forums/attachments/materials/56204d1302738810-minute-silence-gel-coat-spi-k5-polyurea.pdf


Full url:

https://cp.coatingspromag.com/wps/portal/cpro/c0/04_SB8K8xLLM9MSSzPy8xBz9CP0os3iLkCAPEzcPIwN_Q09LAyM3U3Mndx9vQ3dDY_1I_ShznPIBJvohIBMz9SMtTA1MQMxi_UgDEF2gH2lqARbILy1KTtWPLE5NLErO0C_ITkyqSk2qcnRUVAQAukOaJg!!/


----------



## montanaman (Dec 17, 2011)

www.specialty-products.com


----------



## Lennyg3 (Dec 17, 2011)

So If i read the literature that canoeman posted correctly, it looks as though it takes 2 guys rougly 20hrs to do the work and ends up costing in the vicinity of $750 give or take some?

One thing I did not see; can this be applied without flipping the boat over?


----------



## PSG-1 (Dec 18, 2011)

montanaman said:


> yep those bed liner spray on kinds will always peel off the bottom as they are not made for that type of use for sure.
> K5 is sprayed on like your bed liner stuff but the prep is alot more involved and the K5 is 100 times stronger then bed liner



Sounds about like what I need, as I beach my boat on oyster beds a lot, this is pretty rough on a hull, particularly on the center strake. I'm never running in rivers where there are boulders, so, I don't really need to 'rock-proof' my hull....I just need to make it a little more abrasion-proof.

The boat already has a coat of 2-part Rustoleum truck bed liner, for the most part, it's holding up, but there are a few places where it's worn, or peeling.

It might be more trouble than it's worth trying to put another type of coating on there, though, because everything has to be sanded to bare metal to do that, and the existing coating is very tenacious. So, the prep work alone would be a major PITA.

I'm thinking that since the center strake of my hull is what takes the most abuse, it might be better to install one of those keel guards on that strake.

Same thing on my 16' triton. When I hauled it out a few weeks ago to do a little routine maintenance and cleaning, I noted that the first few feet of the center strake was eat up with electrolysis. It hadn't gone all the way through to the point of leaking, so, I used some "Ce-Ram-Grout" (2 part ceramic grout) to fill in the voids, and faired it down smooth. This ceramic grout is what they use to repair rusted out storage tanks, and it's also what marine repair people use to fix damaged metal hulls.


Good thing I caught it in time, otherwise, I would have been welding a piece of aluminum angle to the center strake to repair it. And unless I took the 50 HP motor off the boat, and had a way to flip it over, that would have meant welding it overhead (that's always fun with aluminum...LOL) 

Anyhow, once I repaired it with the grout, I took it over to a friend's shop, (since he has a boat lift) along with a gallon of Inter-protect, and a quart of new anti-fouling paint. So, when I get it back, it will be impervious to saltwater, at least until the paint wears off the center strake again.

So, I'm thinking a keel guard is the best option in both cases.


----------

